# O/T - Daytona 500



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

GO AJ!!!! 43!!!!!!! :hat::hat::hat:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Go Carl 99 !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

They can't show five laps in a row, without missing four for a commercial break.


----------



## sbrady#0 (Nov 18, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> They can't show five laps in a row, without missing four for a commercial break.


it s how they can show us the race other wise it would be pay for vew


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

2 laps and back to commercials is just ridiculous. FOX SUCKS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Save the commercials for the caution flags. This stinks.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*WOW, where was this coverage when the race was going on?*



sbrady#0 said:


> it s how they can show us the race other wise it would be pay for vew


Yeah, but this is a bunch of crap. It's like going to a commercial in the middle of a second down play in the superbowl. They could use some more sense on when to go to a commercial, like ESPN used to. Wait for a caution, there IS going to be one. What burns me up more, is they haven't gone to a commercial since they stopped the race for this stupid track repair. I bet when the race starts back up, they go three laps and back to a commercial. They have got this completely backwards. FOX SUCKS.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

They should have been running a lot of those commercials during the red flag.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

At least they are fixing the track and not simply putting out some orange barrels like the rest of us have to contend with.

The FOX TV booth crew is annoying at best. I wish I could pick up MRN radio and mute the FOX TV audio. I was a lot more impressed with the ESPN coverage, glad to see Ricky Craven get some air time and I have always been a Brad Daugherty fan.


----------



## oldtoyguy (May 31, 2009)

*Quit crying*

Wee at least you guys can see and hear the race!
I have no tv reception her in the boonies and it is not on am or fm radio ANYWHERE up and down the dial here.
Now Rush Bimbo is all over the radio , but no race.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Guarantee the contracts say that commercials are run during green and yellow, because like a lot of other people I asssume, my daughter's boyfriend was watching, then turned it off. Animal Planet is on as of last glance, so revenue is going elsewhere. 

In most series, flaws in track, barrier damage, etc are marked, everyone is notified and that becomes part of the course. Deal with it. Like a damaged curb or bump or chicane or anything else, run a local yellow if applicable and penalize anyone who doesn't comply. Of course, the format doesn't allow for anything like that to begin with, especially when it is required to have the whole lot run in one big pack.

Desparately interviewing drivers during red flag laps doesn't make for good TV. Flipped back on, now they are explaining what asphalt is LOL. Back to the garage to see if my primer is dry.....


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

oldtoyguy said:


> Wee at least you guys can see and hear the race!
> I have no tv reception her in the boonies and it is not on am or fm radio ANYWHERE up and down the dial here.
> Now Rush Bimbo is all over the radio , but no race.



Yet somehow you're on the internet? 

Ever hear of streaming audio? MRN is on, like NOW, as is in car video. You can even search for a radio station with an online feed...... If you can post on HT you can listen to just about whatever you want.

That's how one of my favorite stations in San Diego plays in my garage all the time.........

I guess Dish Network or Direct TV is out of the question


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Talk of calling the race -- awesome.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Now Rush Bimbo is all over the radio


Let me be the first to express my sincere sympathy. Nobody should have to endure that. 

Maybe try an online stream like these?

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/donaire-vs-guerrero-live-www-broadcastpuma-com
http://www.justin.tv


----------



## oldtoyguy (May 31, 2009)

No DSL available here yet , dial up at 26kbps does not work for streaming , etc , Hughs net is out of my budget. So is Dish
It's hell being poor but somebody has to do it.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

24 Hours of Daytona - stock car style


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

These track problems _should_ have been dealt with before the season started, they knew the massive rainfall totals way back might have damaged the track. Farkin' idiots! That said, I'd rather have a safe race and see the drivers uninjured and alive then keep the race going for my entertainment.

I'd love to see #14 take it, but it might be #9 or #29's race today  oops, tonight!!  ya never know at Daytona


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

They might as well have John Madden announcing. I can hear it now... the car went there then, it went there then, boom it went into the wall and thats whats what you call a crash back to you Mike Joy


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Was it me or My TV? I swear Darrell Waltrips hair is redder than Ronald McDonald in the commercial they shared!!!!!
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Hey, The Chili Bowl Midget Nationals were rebroadcast from 3:00-5:00 eastern on Speed. In my opinion, LOT better racing than Daytona.:thumbsup:..followed by Arena Cross too.
Funny thing....last Sunday our group ran our HO version of Daytona. LifeLike COT cars on a 16 X 6 Max Trax Tri-oval. Very similar....fast track & cars, some BIG wrecks, etc. We had to stop the race ONCE for a track repair ( lost power to a lane & needed to fix a wire) Leave it to NA$CAR to upstage us and do it TWICE. All I could think of during their repairs were someone telling them to "take your time" so they could hog up more air time & sell more hot dogs!:tongue:
To quote Earl Baltes from Eldora...."If I could just sell one more hot dog I'd break even"
It's the Daytona 500 and it's a very BIG race (event)


----------



## oldtoyguy (May 31, 2009)

To quote Earl Baltes from Eldora...."If I could just sell one more hot dog I'd break even"

"Dirt's for racing , Asphalt is for getting there" 

I LOVE ELDORA

More fun that any NASCAR race I have been to.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*The Great American Disgrace*










While doing other things around the house I kept flicking back to FOX to see if the race had resumed after the pathetic pot hole patch delays. I finally gave up and went on with other plans without batting an eye. For a past fan of NASCAR who's interest is fading it was very discouraging. 

I have to agree with these articles- This is the biggest race of the year and Daytona and NASCAR were ILL prepared. That track was facing some major usage for the speed weeks preceding the Daytona 500 and they dropped the ball as far as track preparation. I mean come on people, it's February and it gets cold and rainy in Florida. Bill France and the FOX TV crew blamed the weather and the rain. Nobody mentioned the fact that the track surface is 32 years old. Oh no, can't mention that on TV!  Blame the weather. NASCAR and Daytona put in more seats and sky boxes to help them gain more money but didn't put anything into the track.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...mith-daytona-500-0215-20100214,0,968914.story

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...hi-daytona-500-0215-20100214,0,1197672.column


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

There goes the press credentials for the Orlando Sentinel!


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Not that NASFARCE can controll the weather, they can controll the rules!
They made a big deal about the rear shocks teams are REQUIRED to run, making the cars bottom out in the turns. When the race resumed at night, you could see the showers of sparks in the exact place were the patch was.

They made the problem

And let's not forget the Indy race from two years ago. Race ten, pit, rinse, repeat.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Let the drivers drive to the conditions of the track if there is a bad spot go around hell 50yrs ago they drove on half sand half asphalt with a slightly modified vehicle and a pack of smokes and if they didnt wreck they would load the family back up and drive it home.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

While not as critical as most of you guys, I see each race setting up like a minature version of most professional sports seasons.

Nearly every race I watch ends up with a restart with very few laps to go. This wipes out any lead which has been built up throughout the race. Just like a professional sports season, what happens in the regular season (and in this case, pre last caution) really doesn't matter - everyone gets reset, and almost equalized, for a dash to the finish.

To make the race itself matter, NASCAR should institute the following rule changes:

1) No pitting on a yellow flag.

2) Restart in the exact order you were running when the flag came out. That means if there were three cars between the leader and the second place car, that's the way they restart. If the leader had to pass them, so should everyone else - no free passes.

3) The leader restarts in front of everyone else. The rest of the cars line up in a double row behind - no car can go beyond the rear bumper until the leader passes the start/finish line.

These three changes would eliminate at least 2 laps each caution period (no more pitting the lead lap cars then pitting the lap cars) and would make the entire race mean something. It might also stop the multiple wrecks at the end of races caused by bunching all the leaders up each caution flag. It would also give a huge advantage to the leader on a restart.

Joe


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Other than the lengthy pothole delays and oftentimes annoying TV coverage, like cutting to commercials with less than 20 laps to go, I thought the on-track action was pretty interesting to watch. The front runners seemed to stay packed up pretty close throughout the race and there were tons of lead changes. My favorite driver didn't win, but I still thought is was one of the better 500s that I've watched in the past several years. I'm happy for J-Mac and it's good to see Junior wiggle up through the field and almost pull off the upset.

There is a silver lining around the pothole delays. The mindless drivel about asphalt and busted splitters and shark fins and baseball cards was 100 times better that the mind numbing Danica blather that we had to endure on Saturday afternoon with the Nationwide race... So there's a women driving a race car. Big deal. If Jeff Gordon can drive a race car, a woman can too. So she doesn't look like Jimmy Spencer. Good for her. Ever heard of a little motor sport called NHRA? 8000 horsepower race cars. Yeah, women can drive. Even when they are attractive. Get over it already Beevis.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Grandcheapskate said:


> To make the race itself matter, NASCAR should institute the following rule changes:
> 1) No pitting on a yellow flag.
> 2) Restart in the exact order you were running when the flag came out. That means if there were three cars between the leader and the second place car, that's the way they restart. If the leader had to pass them, so should everyone else - no free passes.
> 3) The leader restarts in front of everyone else. The rest of the cars line up in a double row behind - no car can go beyond the rear bumper until the leader passes the start/finish line.
> ...


Joe, Good points.
I think that they should be allowed to pit under yellow BUT everyone restarts as you said in #2, the way they were running at the yellow (unless they would lose a lap while in the pits) They all could take there time & not run each other & their crews offer trying to race out! YELLOW FLAG --slow down and HOLD YOUR POSITION!
#3...The dirt late models (Lucas Oil series I think) restarts with the leader by himself ahead of the rest that are double file.

....I have a mute button for stuff like all the gushy Danica stuff. I use it a lot for NA$CAR anyhow..just like sitting in the seats and not hearing anything else anyhow!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

in years passed i used to get all pumped up for the 500. now i just walk past the tv.the cars all look alike ,if you have a more powerful motor they restrict it.the drivers all stick the same drink in there mouth after an interview.please dont get me wrong i guess i dont like what big time racing has evolved into.let me just say i do like the wheelan modified tour. and i,m planning to go to the ice breaker at thompson,conn if the ice ever breaks!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

eastside johnny said:


> I think that they should be allowed to pit under yellow BUT everyone restarts as you said in #2, the way they were running at the yellow (unless they would lose a lap while in the pits) They all could take there time & not run each other & their crews offer trying to race out! YELLOW FLAG --slow down and HOLD YOUR POSITION!


 The problem with allowing pit stops on yellow and keeping position is that some teams will do more than others. If a team does more, it will take more time and they should be penalized positions. It would become a nightmare to officiate.

If you only allow pit stops under green conditions, it evens out the playing field. Each team decides how long they want to pit and what they want to do. What it does is eliminate the luck factor of catching the yellow. The race is decided on the track, not in whether or not you got lucky with a yellow flag.

As to the Danica saga, I got real sick of hearing about her constantly a few Indy 500s ago. Every other sentence was "Danica". Please. If you want to talk about her, go on The View. Otherwise, treat her as you would anyone else.

Joe


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

AfxToo said:


> At least they are fixing the track and not simply putting out some orange barrels like the rest of us have to contend with.
> 
> The FOX TV booth crew is annoying at best. I wish I could pick up MRN radio and mute the FOX TV audio. I was a lot more impressed with the ESPN coverage, glad to see Ricky Craven get some air time and I have always been a Brad Daugherty fan.


You can get the MRN call of the race on Sirius Satellite radio :freak:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I for one have been critical of NASCAR. And still don't like everything I see. 

But I did like the race. Over 20 different leaders. No one dominant car. As for FOX, I like them the best. Don't care for ESPN or ABC. I like Alan Bestwick and Rusty Wallace though. It just seems like their coverage (ABC and ESPN) is scripted, or over produced.

The drivers taking a drink at interviews, welcome to sponsership. 

As for Rush Bimbo, well he speaks the truth.

Randy.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

A/FX Nut said:


> As for Rush Bimbo, well he speaks the truth.
> 
> Randy.


Talent on loan from GOD:wave:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*ok...*



NTxSlotCars said:


> They can't show five laps in a row, without missing four for a commercial break.


I knew there was a reason I didn't watch racing anymore...


----------

